# It's meant to be!



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi folks! As you can see in my siggy here I had plans to be getting a choc and tan little boy next month, but there's been a turn of events here! I went to see this beautiful blue merle female last night and fell utterly in love. She is the SWEETEST little dog I've ever met, truly and I can't turn her down. She's perfect for our family, she's grown up around kids, other dogs and cats and she's great with strangers, she's just shy at first. Not even mean shy, she never nips or bites or pees herself or anything. I'm SO very excited! We're heading out in about 20 minutes to go pick up her supplies from the store, HOPEFULLY I can bring her home tonight but if not it'll be this weekend that I get her. 

I'm so excited you guys I can't wait to finally have more to share with everyone!  I'll come back with pics the second I get her in my hands!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats can't wait to see pictures


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

Great news congrats to you and your family!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cant wait for sugar pics! ^_^


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah good for you 
I can't wait to see the cutie on here


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Awwhh, congrats!! Can't wait for pics!! xx


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you everyone!! I went out and bought all her things I just wish I had pics to show ya'll tonight! I have to wait until Friday to get her home. It feels like forEVER!

I hope it's okay that I'm doing this but these are photos from the breeder's website of Sugar, just so I can show ya'll what she looks like  She is BEAUTIFUL.



















:cheer: :love4:


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, what a beautiful girl!! Love her coloring.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

She is a SWEETHEART let me tell you.. She lets you just hold her and give her loves, doesn't fuss at all, doesn't bark or have any bad habits to speak of.. (let's pray it stays that way too!  )


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats
she's loverly!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations on your new family member! Sugar is adorable and will bring such happiness to your lives.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Lovely colouring. She sounds like a lovely additon and it has to be a first ive seen a MErle Chihuahua who looks to standard! Muzzle length etc lol I know how excited you are! 
Good luck


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Lovely colouring. She sounds like a lovely additon and it has to be a first ive seen a MErle Chihuahua who looks to standard! Muzzle length etc lol I know how excited you are!
> Good luck


What do you mean about the merle chi? 

Thanks you guys!  I'm counting down the hours! Today is torture!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

She means most merles are poorly bred by BYB's, and as a result, are not bred to the correct breed standards. E.g, apple head, moderately short muzzle, etc.

She's quite lovely!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww she is lovely. Shes got striking eyes.

Congrats x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> What do you mean about the merle chi?
> 
> Thanks you guys!  I'm counting down the hours! Today is torture!


I was just saying she has a nice face and head. Most Merles ive seen arent to standard lol Wow i bet its so exciting.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh okay, well that's great to know  I know she's AKC registered too, but I was wondering if she was full merle or not, I'm going to ask her current owner tomorrow when she comes home!

What's BYB's? I'm not familiar with all these acronyms yet lol.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> Oh okay, well that's great to know  I know she's AKC registered too, but I was wondering if she was full merle or not, I'm going to ask her current owner tomorrow when she comes home!
> 
> What's BYB's? I'm not familiar with all these acronyms yet lol.


Haha just thought id voice my opinon  Is she spayed yet? OR are you planning on getting her done? Just a question dont mean to be nosey  lol! I bet your so excited! Cant wait to see loads of photos!

BYB - Back Yard Breeder if you do a forum search im sure load will come up on this subject if your still unsure


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I think I get the term now...

But yes I am going to spay her before her next heat is due, so in the next month ish. She's all pet for me


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> I think I get the term now...
> 
> But yes I am going to spay her before her next heat is due, so in the next month ish. She's all pet for me


Haha thats ok then 

aww wow thats awesome  Chihuahuas make great family pets in my opinion


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes! She's amazing with kids AND other dogs AND cats. It's so awesome she's exactly how I'd want to raise my puppy anyway.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aw bless sorry if i missed thsi .. how old is she


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh she's 4 1/2 I don't believe I mentioned it yet  24 hours and I should have her by now!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha aww bless she'll be lovely around the home!! good luck i know how excited you feel  lol


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

Ahh Bless bet you can't wait to have her home! Good luck bringing her home


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks! 
I just heard back and her vet check up isn't until 5 so I gotta wait the whole day  But around 6 or 6:30 I should finally have her!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i love her eyes!!!! congratulations


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Good luck today


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  I love her eyes too. It's unique


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Is she home yet ?


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

No  Not until around 6:30pm tonight. I hate that I have to go through the whole day lol. I feel so anxious I don't wana eat! Haha.


----------

